# 2009 Nissan Murano High Idle Speed



## 2009 Murano SL FWD (Sep 27, 2021)

After replacing spark plugs and removing and cleaning the throttle valve (reinstalled with TV new seal) and reassembling all parts I have a high idle speed (1100 rpm) on my 2009 Murano, 200K miles but still in great shape. 
Several times I’ve performed the accelerator pedal and throttle valve position learning as well as the idle air volume learning without success. And I also tried resetting the ECU.
I’ve checked for vacuum leaks and none are jumping out at me. 
I replaced all the 5/32” vacuum hoses when reinstalling the inlet plenum. 
I also replaced the inlet plenum seal. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated. 
Thx Paul


----------



## 2009 Murano SL FWD (Sep 27, 2021)

2009 Murano SL FWD said:


> After replacing spark plugs and removing and cleaning the throttle valve (reinstalled with TV new seal) and reassembling all parts I have a high idle speed (1100 rpm) on my 2009 Murano, 200K miles but still in great shape.
> Several times I’ve performed the accelerator pedal and throttle valve position learning as well as the idle air volume learning without success. And I also tried resetting the ECU.
> I’ve checked for vacuum leaks and none are jumping out at me.
> I replaced all the 5/32” vacuum hoses when reinstalling the inlet plenum.
> ...


Paul here!!
Got the idle to reset. 
Timing has to be perfect when resetting the idle air volume learning. 
Get your stop watch out and follow the instructions precisely!!


----------

